# Great brining web site.



## sickpuppy (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi all,

While reading the food section of the local paper this morning came across a great web site: http://www.birdbrine.com 

It is New Orleans based, and good food and New Orleans, say no more.

I thought it was interesting. They are trying to sell products but they also have some good advice and free recipes. Worth a look, Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]d say.

Dan


----------



## brianj517 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hmmm...just in time for Turkey Day! Nice site reference...thanks, Dan.

I might have to try a recipe or two on a couple yard-birds this weekend to prepare for the big day... :) 

Cheers,
Brian


----------

